# emma born at 26 weeks - update 3 - full feeds!!



## dannigizmo

Hi all, havent posted on bab for a long time, well was when i was still pregnant and Emma is 12 weeks old today! Just wanted to say thanx, have been reading some of the past posts etc and it helps to see babies coming on well. My little superstar was born at 660g (1lb 5oz) and has been through the wars with all ready 4 ops behind her, and more to go. Collapsed lung, pda, nec which has resulted in half her bowel being removed, and now that eye problem, rop. Seems neverending and at times so difficult to keep going but being on here tonight has helped. Still got a long road ahead of us at yorkhill sick kids hospital, emma still cant tolerate milk, but is now 3lb 6oz ( 1.53kg).

So thankyou for helping a tired mummy find a little hope and strength she was needing. Hope you and your little ones are all well. xxx


----------



## turbo_mom

It's nice to see you posting hun :hugs:
Sounds like your wee one has had a rough time but as each day goes by she's getting stronger!! Angelynn had stage 3 ROP that didn't resolve and had to have the laser surgery one week after coming home. That was last March and so far her eyes are perfect. No signs of needing glasses :) It does seem never ending with these babies but in a couple months she'll be home with you growing and all will be forgotten :)
She looks beautiful BTW (your avatar) keep strong mama you're doing a great job :hug:


----------



## Sherileigh

Good luck with everything...it may be a long road..but the outcome is your wonderful little girl! She's beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Good luck with everything. Your little girl is gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## Bec L

:hugs:
She looks gorgeous, well done you xx


----------



## ladymilly

good luck with everything hun. she is sooooo cute God bless her xx


----------



## junemomma09

Good luck with everything. She is very pretty!


----------



## dannigizmo

so just wanted to say hi and update on emma. have been reading all the posts to keep me inspired that emma may get home one day!!!

Emma now 16 weeks old and over 5 lbs (2.28kg)!! Had a operation yesterday to rejoin her bowel (only a third left) and it all went well. Hopefully come off the ventilator tomorrow. That was her 5th op and hopefully her last!! 

Still got a while to go though, it is torture when your baby cant feed, has anyone else experienced this?? She gets so hungry, i hate it. Drs say just have to wait till her bowel grows and adapts, probably be on the tpn for atleast another 6 months. oh, and turbomom, emma did develop stage 3 rop too and has had surgery, all ok at moment, being monitored! 

Dont know how i will be able to keep my sanity if have to spend another 100 days in hospital with her! I know i have to be strong for her, and the staff are great, its just sooo hard. Plus i keep thinking about the fact by time she gets out i will have to go back to work, you feel a bit cheated dont you!!

Anyway will stop moaning now lol!! She is a superstar and i am soo proud of her. know i should just be grateful she is here, my friend in the ward lost her wee girl last week, baby jeanna had the same as emma, nec. Was heartbreaking.

so will stop babbling, just felt like a wee posting session. Hope everyone well and keeping warm with the cold weather wherever you are!!! xxx


----------



## honey08

just wana give u lots of :hugs::hugs: hun, ur doing a fab job and emma is gorgoeus !!


----------



## butrfly

:hug: for you and your baby. God bless you both!


----------



## samantha_sarah

Shes beautiful! Im so glad everything is going well, all the best to you both xxxxxx


----------



## polo_princess

Shes gorgeous!! Lets hope she's fighting fit and ready to come home soon!!


----------



## katieandbump

Hope you and bub are doing good, congratulations! xx


----------



## princessttc

CONGRATS x x x :hug:


----------



## Jemma_x

She's gorgeous, im sure she will carry on doing well and will be home soon :hugs:


----------



## charveyron

So pleased to hear her operation was a sucess - she's obviously a little fighter - she'll be home before you know it! 

RIP to you friends LO x


----------



## dannigizmo

well, got a great surprise today when went to the hospital, after 17 weeks Emma is out of surgical intensive care and in special care!! Woohooo! one step closer to home. Emma also tolerating a little milk, not getting to excited though as been here before, know we have a long way to go yet. But atleast she is now nearly 5 1/2 pounds!!!

But atleast she graduated to the next level!!! xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Thats great news xXxXx


----------



## dannigizmo

well, didnt think ad ever say this but Emma is now on full feeds!! Maybe wont last long but i can still be happy that my girl is being soo strong!! Got another infection of her central line on monday but they hope if she keeps coping with feeds they can take it out!! But know what having a premmie is like, so up and down, so trying not to get too excited!!

But, go Emma for even getting this far!! Not bad for a girl with 1/3 of a bowel left!!!

xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

She,s doing fantastic XxX


----------



## dippy dee

Wonderful hun she is doing brilliant and so are you xx


----------



## embojet

Go Emma! 
She is doing so well. :hugs:


----------

